# FTP Solution



## partom (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello I am looking for a free ftp server to install on my freebsd server 
like www.yousendit.com for my organization 
with a simple web interface for users and costumers to send and receive large files. 
I cant find one free :-(
Is there?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2010)

Web interfaces like yousendit don't use FTP.


----------



## partom (Jul 29, 2010)

So what does? 
I would like to mimic the solution and that interface. 
Is there a solution like this? 
10X


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2010)

partom said:
			
		

> So what does?
> I would like to mimic the solution and that interface.
> Is there a solution like this?


Nothing comes to mind. But it shouldn't be too hard to write something yourself. If you can program in PHP (or Ruby, Perl or any of the other languages) that is.


----------



## partom (Jul 29, 2010)

Well i am not a programmer, I am system team and still looking for a solution. 
Anyone else?


----------

